# My best spin yet



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

My thinnest, most even spin to date. Rambouillet wool (actually more jadeâblues are so hard to photograph) single spun on my Lendrum DT wheel. This is half of the bump. The second half was split into 4-5 strips and will be the second single. They will then be plied together as a fractal yarn.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow well done - looking forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

A beautiful spin. Good job!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

So lovely! Well done indeed.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the finished yarn!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Oops, too early here - double post


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

It is beautiful and we'll done!


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautiful! Looking forward to when I get to a spin as nice and even throughout. Practice, practice, practice for me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful, such a nice even spin.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful indeed! I look forward to seeing the ply.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely. Quite agree jades/turquoises are the very devil to photograph.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Magic! And I love the colours too


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the colors. Oh my. What are you going to make? Are you going to ply it on itself or with another color. Maybe add another fiber like a little bit of nylon for socks or some silk for a shawl. Lovely...


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful even spinning!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

mama879 said:


> I love the colors. Oh my. What are you going to make? Are you going to ply it on itself or with another color. Maybe add another fiber like a little bit of nylon for socks or some silk for a shawl. Lovely...


I'll ply it on itself as a fractal. Not sure what I will make until I see what weight it turns out to be and the yardage.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I wonder if I will EVER spin anything that even and pretty! Beautiful work.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Reba1 said:


> I wonder if I will EVER spin anything that even and pretty! Beautiful work.


Thank you! I really give a lot of credit to the Lendrum wheel.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

